# Open Office 3.3 problems



## triumdh (Mar 26, 2011)

I know this is not FreeBSD related but I wanted to get the word out about issues with Open Office 3.3. We have seen multiple crashes on the windows operating system with this new version of OO that have not been seen with earlier versions.


----------

